# IBS (Antidepressant) & Remission



## 22383 (Apr 18, 2005)

HI Everyone. I always had bad IBS and since 4 weeks now I am taking cipralex. For 2 weeks now my IBS symptoms are almost all gone. I still have to be carefull what I eat and taking vitamines but in general I feel great and I don't have urgency, D or C anymore. I am not as worry amymore to go out. Anyone else on this board who have great results by taking Cipralex or another Antidepressant medication?


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Glad to here there is hope. I am trying Effexor next and will post my results. I will add Cipralex to my things to try list.


----------



## 22383 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi pooman,I was on Effexor XR 150mg for a period of 1 year two years ago. It did not helped me with IBS but it helped with depression & anxiety. Many side effects with it. On the other hand, Cipralex helped also IBS, depression & anxiety but side effects go away after few weeks. It is great. One of my friends had similar good results with Paxil.


----------

